
NASA: Four Astronauts Will Stay on the Moon for Two Weeks - yobananaboy
https://futurism.com/nasa-moon-visitors-stay-longer-apollo
======
pnako
While the rest of the world is busy eliminating human beings from dangerous
work sites (factories, mines, etc.) it seems counter-intuitive and wasteful to
focus on sending humans, and fund research in this direction (with space
suits, life support modules, etc.) instead of focusing on developing more
agile robots that would be able to do assembly and maintenance (even if they
are not really completely autonomous but remote controlled, like surgery
robots).

I get that latency could be an issue ultimately, but here we're talking about
the moon (3 seconds RTT).

